# vr6 vems map needed



## mike oxbent (Dec 13, 2006)

Im looking for a base map for my vr6 im running a vems genboard 3 and im tuning with megatune 2.25. it doesnt really matter if the map if for an NA or turbo whatever i just need so basic setting to get it started i can tune from there.
i have 440 injectors, t3/t4 turbo 8.5:1 compression its a mk4 vr6 w/ mk3 DBC if anyone is wondering thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: vr6 vems map needed (mike oxbent)*

Didn't the person who sold you your ecu give you any support?
This is the difference between a "seller" and a "dealer"
It's unfortunate that I couldn't get an ecu to you in your time frame. 
But now you will soon understand why I am busy all the time.
I will gladly provide support for your ecu, however I cannot do it for free.
Let me know if I can be of help.
Kevin


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: vr6 vems map needed (mike oxbent)*

You can find msq files here http://www.msruns.com/ , Open it(them) with megatune or tuner studio for MS, export vex tables for spark and ve, import them in vems megatune file. Copy some other constants that you need and start tuning.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

reply in pm your email and ill send you some. lemme know what software too


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

check your email


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

mike oxbent said:


> Im looking for a base map for my vr6 im running a vems genboard 3 and im tuning with megatune 2.25. it doesnt really matter if the map if for an NA or turbo whatever i just need so basic setting to get it started i can tune from there.
> i have 440 injectors, t3/t4 turbo 8.5:1 compression its a mk4 vr6 w/ mk3 DBC if anyone is wondering thanks


 theres some setups and maps posted in the downloads section of spitfire (in my sig below)


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

did you get the files i emailed them you but havent gotten a return email so i wanted to make sure it went through.

the spark curve is not aggressive at all, you can def gain some power my adding some timing. but that map is a great start for a turbo vr6.


----------

